# Llibre Vermell de Montserrat



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

Release Date January 20, 2017
Duration01:11:31
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateNovember 25, 2013
Recording Location
Santa Maria del Pi, Barcelona en el marc de la VIII temporada El So

SACD/DVD set.

4R

IMHO, all classical recordings should be released with the performance either on DVD or Blu-Ray.


----------

